# Eco-complete at any Dayton stores?



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if any local stores sell Eco-complete? I can't find any... Or maybe someone on here has some extra they might like to sell? Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

never mind - i actually found some at jacks. they've always been out and only have the cichlid mix. i was impressed. i took the last bag though... i wanted another.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How much was it? 

I have never seen any "plant friendly" commercial substrates other than Flourite available in the Dayton area. Then again, I'm usually too cheap to pay the asking prices on most plant substrates


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

definitely wasn't as cheap as i've seen online, but it was about the same as the online price with shipping. 
it was 25$ for a 20# bag... shrug. I needed it and figured, wth. ;-)
i still wanna see your tanks sometime.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Not too bad of a price. I do seem to remember seeing some for almost double that amount but I think it may have been in the Cinci area. 

You are welcome to stop by anytime, just call to make sure I am here first Leave a message if I don't answer as I will probably either have my arms in the tanks or be doing something with the baby


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well look who popped in............ 

I'm still alive..........just not financially well right now

Eco complete can be found at Jacks (as you found out) and Gerber's Saltwater Warehouse off of Dryden road.

Hope this helps in the future.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Well look who popped in............
> 
> I'm still alive..........just not financially well right now


Sell some of those plants if you need some cash! That may help a little bit with your financial situation


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Regulator has a leak so co2 is not running right now.....................
Contacting JBJ to see if they will resolve the problem.
Had to reduce lighting for fear of algae. Also the 75 is no more a planted tank. Moved everything to a 65 (height was better for the angels).


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I bought a bunch of flourite from a buddy of mine who runs a store in Athens. Got a great deal on it, but that was a few years back. I've had good results just using clay kitty litter with a gravel cover. A bit messy but ooooh how those plants GROW!


----------

